# What! No Class B state tourney topics?



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

just thought i would start one.

What are you thoughts, who going to win it?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i'm just going on a whim here, but maybe dick trin???? uke:

congrats to the Class A misfits uke:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Tator said:


> congrats to the Class A misfits uke:


It was a Class A style game. 34-32 is a pathetic score for Class B ball.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes i could have fell asleep in my seat until the last 10 seconds. Too bad all that talent on both sides of the court and thats the way they choose to play.


----------

